# ??

## Alfiaspb

..    .. ,,,,..   ???  ..???
       ,
            ( 6   1      !!)
      ..
    ..            ?
     ..
-    ?  ?

  242-  18.07.2011.              -  01.01.2012    ,      ,

----------

> -    ?


,     .      ,  ,           .      .

----------


## Kuprianowaalena

,           .           ,    ,       (     )    (..    )       (    )   ,,.,     .   -       .,    .

----------


## .

*Kuprianowaalena*, -     -    




> (    )   ,,.,     .


,      ,        ?  :Smilie: 




> -       .,    .


       .    ?

----------


## Alfiaspb

:     !
  !



http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/1767012

  242-  18.07.2011.              -  01.01.2012    ,      ,

----------


## .

*Alfiaspb*,     . , , .     ,     
  ,

----------


## .

*Alfiaspb*,    .   ,

----------


## mln

> ..    .. ,,,,..   ???  ..???
>        ,


    , ........     ,       . http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/labour/safety/51

----------


## Alfiaspb

..
    ..   ? 10         ?
      3    ..  ..
      ..   ..

----------


## mln

*Alfiaspb*, .....,  ,   -      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alfiaspb

:Smilie:      ..

----------


## ecov

> ..


  3000 ,      ,      ,        
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex Z

,      ,             ,    ,       .     -  ,      ,     700  1000     -  "" ,       .     -  1500  2500  .   ,    1500       -              .        5 ,    -   - .1   2 .       20%     ,     "  "  40%.    , .

----------


## Storn



----------


## Aleksey Z

,        ,   ,  ,    .

----------

?

----------

> "  "


         ?

----------


## Storn

> ,        ,   ,  ,    .


  ,  ,  ..... :Big Grin:

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

> ,           .           ,    ,       (     )    (..    )       (    )   ,,.,     .   -       .,    .


...
       -     !!!!

----------

> ..


      ,                90 
   -  1-5 ..
 .  - 30 000-50000
 ,        ,

----------


## 19

.  15 .    ..    . 5.,   -50.   .   .

----------

> .  15 .    ..    . 5.,   -50.   .   .


     ?
,      ,        .
    212  ,    ,    ,         - ,   ,      ,   ,    ,            (   1  5 ).

----------


## ecov

( )  26  2011 . N 342 .

----------

> ( )  26  2011 . N 342 .


,  =)

----------


## armtrud

> ?
> ,      ,        .
>     212  ,    ,    ,         - ,   ,      ,   ,    ,            (   1  5 ).


         "     ".

----------


## 111

.   2012         .    ,        .   .   ,

----------

:
   ,  .
,      ,     ,             ,      , ,    ,        ,          ,    ,    :
-   , , , , ,  ;
- , , , ,  , , , , , ,  ;
-    ,      ;
-  ,     ;
- ,      .
*   ,            -   ,      ,   ,      .*
 ,       .
                 .
(    12.12.2012 N 590 "           ,           26  2011 . N 342")


      -     ,  , ,   .

----------


## Helper-2005

,    -    ?  :Embarrassment:  ..          , ?
         ,      ? (      1  - -?)

----------

12  2012 . N 590

,

  ,   

  26  2011 . N 342

1.  4   :
"4.      <1>,     ,             ,      , ,    ,        ,           ( -     <2>),    ,    :
--------------------------------
<1>    ,        -  ( )  ()   -   ,   - , * ,   * ,    ,    ,      .

 ,               .                -   .             .  ,  .

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


    ,   :Smilie:    1   + -    .




> 


-     (    :Embarrassment: )

----------

,   )))     .   .     . , .           .

----------


## Aleks z

,  !   ,        "     ".   ?     ,                      (   ).   ,  ""   75%     ,           (    ).         ,        .  -     5                  .   ,          ,    ,              25   ,      .     -         -          "".       "",    -       - "  ".       - "      ",           .

----------


## -

(  ),  ,  ,         ,    ....?

----------

26  2011 . N 342




-  ,       . 

  ,          .,    (     ).      . 

   ""   :     ,         ,               (, , )  ,         .  ,   .

----------


## opv88

,    ..    ,     :Smilie:   , ,  ,  ,       ,        .    ,    ,      (,       ,       http://fss.ru/ ("        " -        ,            :Smilie:  )).  ,   ,    ,     .      ,      .
1)        342 ,    .      569   31.08.2007,      12  14.03.1997.
2)     :
 -  
   , ,     .            .         .
 -  
   ,      .     ,      ..
    ,  ,    -   (   ,  1-, 7-...),   ,     .   ,     10.

   ,   ,   -     .     ,         2,    -  ,         )     3.1, 3.2      4,   ,     .      , .  ,                    200,    ""     :Smilie: 

P.S.    :      ,     .  , .   569 ,    ,    ,       .     4 .    342  ,         - ,   2  :Smilie:   :Smilie:         )))

_[censored]_

----------


## lv-19

!
    08.04.13  15-1-859,   : "        50%  ,      ". ,   -    ?

----------

> ,   -    ?


     ,    50%     !!!

----------


## _

.4  ,       .     :     ? ?   ?  :    ?  :  ,  ,  .  ?   ?    !

----------

,  .            .  ,    
     .    ,          ,   ,   .        . .       ,

----------

> ,    50%     !!!


   ,

----------

> ,


 ?    50%      ?
,   ""   ...

----------

> ?    50%      ?
> ,   ""   ...


-        .   ?

----------


## Vami

> .4  ,       .     :     ? ?   ?  :    ?  :  ,  ,  .  ?   ?    !


     ,    , , ,    .  -  ,  ,   (,  ),     ,   ,  .         ,      ,   ,           .                 ( )     . ,        ,  .

----------

> ?
> ,      ,        .
>     212  ,    ,    ,         - ,   ,      ,   ,    ,            (   1  5 ).


!!!!!! !

----------


## mirka

> ..    .. ,,,,..   ???  ..???


   ,  ,     - ?       ,  ?          ?       ?

----------

